# Forum > Technical > Board/Site Issues >  does gitp do fudge dice

## bramblefoot

im wondering if gitp does fudge dice, or should i roll 4d3-8, as that is a substitute for fudge dice

just wondering

----------


## JNAProductions

You'd have to roll 1d3-2 for each die, so 4d3-8, yeah.

The roller here only does numbers.

Edit: Helpful link.

----------


## bramblefoot

thank you for the heads-up

----------

